# There has been a litany of books written about the Russian Witch hunt, any of you read any of them?



## shockedcanadian (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm not sure I am interested as yet, but I do enjoy reading   Any of you happen to read any books addressing this?  If so, what was your impression?

I try to read about an issue after it has been completed, but this is weighing so heavily on so much that I might be interested in reading a book or two.  There are a few by Fox reporters, but when it comes to books, I don't want just one perspective so I am not sold yet.

Any feedback would be great.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 9, 2018)

"Witch hunt"?  What "witch hunt"?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> "Witch hunt"?  What "witch hunt"?




We both show our bias in this thread  

Hey, I want to be proven otherwise if that's where the facts lie.  As it were, I don't trust Obamas motivations and how he was turning America into Canada via his police tactics.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 9, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "Witch hunt"?  What "witch hunt"?
> ...



No, I want to know what this "witch hunt" is.  Is Rasputin back?


----------

